# Help Babies



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok so I Woked up and I found a fry! So I watched. I then i went to do something and it was gone can't find it did it get eaten or in a bidding spot and how to get my self prepared for the next Bach so please help 2 males are like by her and almost looks like they are fighting over her is this common? Will she have more babies?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its common in livebearers to act like that. If you have a lot of hiding places I am sure they will start showing up in a few days when they feel safe enough.


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok found him! I have a breeding box I think I should put the babies it there it safer and stuff like that and should I do that? Or what should I do?


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have mollies


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

2 now I have found


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you don't have enough hiding places thats what I would do.


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok yea i think thats what I'm gonna put them in! But what about the mom try still aren't leaving her alone she is in labour and she doesn't want to have her babies when try ate by her what should I do?


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can put her in the net also, let her have her babies then take her out.


----------

